# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Молитвы

## Aziz

Вот когда-то на Беговой попалась эта кассета с удивительными молитвами, интересно кто это так поет?
http://video.yandex.ru/users/azizazizov/view/1/

----------

